# intel quad q6600



## butter (Jul 21, 2007)

intel quad q6600

1. so what, we r waiting till the price drops till 300, right?
2. what socket is it? what type of motherboard do i need?
3. what is the best memory speed to use it with? 667? %) have no clue
4. what r the main pros and cons of this processor?

thanks guys


----------



## chupacabra (Jul 21, 2007)

butter said:


> intel quad q6600
> 
> 1. so what, we r waiting till the price drops till 300, right?
> 2. what socket is it? what type of motherboard do i need?
> ...



1- Yes we're still waiting but is just for a few days more, till it drops near 270$
2- socket 775, anything that supports socket 775 and 1066 FSB 
3- DDR2 PC6400 aka DDR2 800 
4- has 4 cores, is efficient and is probably the cheapest non-business quad core atm

Cons: heat gets hotter than a standar dual core with stock heatsink/fan, isn't priced at 183$


----------



## butter (Jul 21, 2007)

haha thanks!! awesome answer!! fast and comprehensive. impressive. no wonder ur a platinum member lol



chupacabra said:


> heat gets hotter than a standar dual core with stock heatsink/fan, isn't priced at 183$



so does it mean, that an extra/different cooler/fan/heatsink is indispensable? what about water cooling system? would work?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2007)

The Q6600 is already priced at $299, IMO that is actually cheaper then it's worth, but technology is just advancing so fast.


----------



## TheOrangeDude (Jul 21, 2007)

250-300 bucks sounds fair for qua.


----------



## The_Beast (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree with TheOrangeDude


----------



## butter (Jul 23, 2007)

it's out of stock and the price won't go down.. what's up guys??


----------



## TheOrangeDude (Jul 23, 2007)

butter said:


> it's out of stock and the price won't go down.. what's up guys??



that only apply to US newegg namely. Over here in canada we have more stock then people who acturally care about Q6600.


----------



## butter (Jul 23, 2007)

TheOrangeDude said:


> that only apply to US newegg namely. Over here in canada we have more stock then people who acturally care about Q6600.


 
well it's actually already in stock now.. but the price surprisingly went up to *$320.00*


----------



## yangster (Jul 23, 2007)

Clubit and Mwave has the cheapest prices so far for the Q6600.


----------



## TheOrangeDude (Jul 23, 2007)

butter said:


> well it's actually already in stock now.. but the price surprisingly went up to *$320.00*



isn't that a ripe I mean lol they were suppose to be 270ish each. Now because the demand and supply they raise it all the way to 320 and there is no garrenty on getting the g0 steping for such price. Newegg is such an evil evil company .


----------



## heyman421 (Jul 23, 2007)

Honestly, intel and AMD BOTH announce upcoming technology too far in advance for there EVER to be an "appropriate" price.

By the time the quad core is cheap enough for the general non-techie user, something new is going to be out.

I mean, let's face it, when you can buy a complete computer for $300-500, most people are not going to be interested in a $300 processor.  And intel's already announced the new smaller cores coming out this winter, which bump the clocks back up to the p4 range.

I think intel should chill out on announcing upcoming technology so far into the future, and they'll sell more of the current hardware, price aside.


----------



## butter (Jul 23, 2007)

yangster said:


> Clubit and Mwave has the cheapest prices so far for the Q6600.


 
link plz


----------



## yangster (Jul 23, 2007)

butter said:


> link plz


http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23383&RSKU=BA23383 (Out of Stock)

http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938452

Sheesh, they have raised the price since the last hour. Oh man, I'm gonna get the e6750 instead now.


----------



## butter (Jul 23, 2007)

TheOrangeDude said:


> isn't that a ripe I mean lol they were suppose to be 270ish each. Now because the demand and supply they raise it all the way to 320 and there is no garrenty on getting the g0 steping for such price. Newegg is such an evil evil company .


 
newegg is pretty cool.. haha, but that's some genuine fury, orange lol

trust me, i'm with you in thoughts at this moment of sorrow. that lovely square piece of rock has been sitting in my wish list for weeks.



heyman421 said:


> Honestly, intel and AMD BOTH announce upcoming technology too far in advance for there EVER to be an "appropriate" price.
> 
> By the time the quad core is cheap enough for the general non-techie user, something new is going to be out.
> 
> ...


 
that is very true, heyman


----------



## butter (Jul 23, 2007)

*$345 !! wtf?? *


----------



## butter (Jul 24, 2007)

*ideal working temperature*

hey, lucky q6600 owners, a quick question. what's the ideal working temperature for that CPU?


----------



## wafflez (Jul 24, 2007)

yangster said:


> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/viewspec.hmx?scriteria=BA23383&RSKU=BA23383 (Out of Stock)
> 
> http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1938452
> 
> Sheesh, they have raised the price since the last hour. Oh man, I'm gonna get the e6750 instead now.



LOL wow, I ordered it from mwave last night for $273. It already got processed.



butter said:


> *$345 !! wtf?? *



DAMN! I ordered it from mwave last night for $273. It already got processed.



EDIT: lol i need to be more attentive...I read Butter's post as TWO hundred and forty five. Well I'm happy then =D


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 24, 2007)

wafflez said:


> LOL wow, I ordered it from mwave last night for $273. It already got processed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the Core wasn't raping AMD right now, AMD would have another prospective customer. I am an Intel fanboy, "how did you guess?", and this is friggin' ridiculous. I am so tired of the Back-order, after it came out TODAY!! What is the retailers problem? They sure honored AMD's little drop a while back, didn't they?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2007)

butter said:


> *$345 !! wtf?? *


lol, I saw that too, supply and demand 

Give it a week or so and it shouldnt be any more then $300.



butter said:


> hey, lucky q6600 owners, a quick question. what's the ideal working temperature for that CPU?


It's the same as the Core 2 Duo's.  There isn't really an "ideal" temperature, but you need to watch out for it getting too hot.  IMO I would try to keep it under 55C, but it can still work fine even at 65C.


----------



## butter (Jul 24, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];717158 said:
			
		

> lol, I saw that too, supply and demand
> 
> Give it a week or so and it shouldnt be any more then $300.
> 
> ...


 
ok, thanks. so 55 it is. 

now, how can i keep the trace of it thou? special case?


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 24, 2007)

$375 at newegg atm


----------



## Jet (Jul 24, 2007)

You've waited so long, why are you complaining about waiting, what, an extra day or two or three?


----------



## butter (Jul 24, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> $375 at newegg atm


 
*$375.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*this is crazy. i give up. *


----------



## Jet (Jul 24, 2007)

butter said:


> *$375.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> *this is crazy. i give up. *



Well, what was it a few days ago? 


~$500.00!

$375>$500


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 24, 2007)

Jet said:


> Well, what was it a few days ago?
> 
> 
> ~$500.00!
> ...



375-266(or less)=$109, how many ppl are buying them? That is a crazy profit for them to pull, as far as I am concerned, they can have it until they pull their head out of(you get the point....) Newegg had better bring their prices down, they are trying to be a monopoly right now, as the other retailers haven't got their stock in yet. The other retailers are selling the E6850 for $285, $271, etc., sorry Newegg, if your prices don't come down when the other retailers get their stock, I won't be buying from you.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Jul 24, 2007)

This is bull, I'm surprised Newegg is doing this. This morning it was $299 like the thread stated and then I checked just now and it says $350 when you search Q6600, it shows 3 results with the Q6600 going for $350 and then you click it and it comes up to $375. I have lost a little respect for newegg.com now, I'd rather shop at tiger where its $290 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2643933&CatId=2758 .


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2007)

butter said:


> ok, thanks. so 55 it is.
> 
> now, how can i keep the trace of it thou? special case?


Of course lower is better.

There are many programs and utilities that you can use to monitor the temps, many of them from within Windows.  SpeedFan, Intel TAT, Everest, PC Wizard, just to name a few.  The BIOS is also a great place to monitor temps.


----------



## TheOrangeDude (Jul 24, 2007)

holycrap that was like playing rollercoaster.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 24, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> This is bull, I'm surprised Newegg is doing this. This morning it was $299 like the thread stated and then I checked just now and it says $350 when you search Q6600, it shows 3 results with the Q6600 going for $350 and then you click it and it comes up to $375. I have lost a little respect for newegg.com now, I'd rather shop at tiger where its $290 http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2643933&CatId=2758 .



Tiger has great customer service, I placed an order with rush processing and Overnight shipping, I didn't know that Overnight wasn't available in my area. They emailed me and I emailed back giving him my phone number to talk in person, less than 15 minutes later, I had a phone call. I just wish they had the E6850


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2007)

I cant believe what Newegg is doing either.  On the 21st it was selling for $299 and was in stock, it was also selling for the same price on the 22nd, but was unavailable later in the afternoon.

A week or so ago it was $399 I believe, so now it's like the price hasnt dropped at all!


----------



## murdock22 (Jul 24, 2007)

compared to a Pentium D is a Q6600 cooler? if so usually by how much?


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 24, 2007)

calm down... frys has it for 299


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2007)

murdock22 said:


> compared to a Pentium D is a Q6600 cooler? if so usually by how much?


Yes it is, all of the Core-based processors run cooler then the netburst-based ones.


----------



## murdock22 (Jul 24, 2007)

anyone else find it werid that tigerdirect is selling it for 289 but the canadian site of tigerdirect it is 499? http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2643933&Sku=CP2-DUO-Q6600


----------



## Geoff (Jul 24, 2007)

murdock22 said:


> anyone else find it werid that tigerdirect is selling it for 289 but the canadian site of tigerdirect it is 499? http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2643933&Sku=CP2-DUO-Q6600


For one Canadian prices are always more, but it's probably also because theres not as much competition in Canada for computer parts.


----------



## TheOrangeDude (Jul 24, 2007)

murdock22 said:


> anyone else find it werid that tigerdirect is selling it for 289 but the canadian site of tigerdirect it is 499? http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2643933&Sku=CP2-DUO-Q6600



try directcanada.com or ncix.com


----------



## venividivici (Jul 25, 2007)

Price was dropped at Tigerdirect.ca however I used them once and then decided they were too expensive when compared to NCIX and Canada Computers.

I got my G0 Q6600 this morning but haven't installed it yet because I just don't want to have to deal with talking my computer completely apart again in less then a week (took it apartment to install my Thermaltake Big Typhoon which was a HUGE pain in the ass).

I might just get a new case, PSU, and mobo + and just switch out my RAM from old computers.

At any rate I am happy to have my quad core.


----------



## J-live (Jul 25, 2007)

Damn newegg.  All the processor prices seem to be rising for some reason.  The E6600 went up to $222 from 200 originally.  What the hell are they doing.  They are raising everything those bastards.  Hopefully nobody is purchasing the processors yet.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 25, 2007)

J-live said:


> Damn newegg.  All the processor prices seem to be rising for some reason.  The E6600 went up to $222 from 200 originally.  What the hell are they doing.  They are raising everything those bastards.  Hopefully nobody is purchasing the processors yet.



They lost a couple 'eggs' with me, I didn't give them a $305 vote, or as that would translate on their site to $345..... Too bad for Newegg, they couldn't be happy with what income they were getting from original prices, that is just greedy and inconsiderate.


----------



## Roncharlespatton (Jul 25, 2007)

I am also fed up with newegg i think there suckering us all through until we least expect that. we will get the Q6600 when a newer better processor will come out from intel. so those bastard's to bad you cant actually buy your products from intel.com


----------



## yangster (Jul 25, 2007)

It's supply and demand. That's the way business works.


----------



## butter (Jul 25, 2007)

HEY, NEWEGG MANAGERS!!

take a look at this thread! you have lost some customers so far and ppl r getting more and more sick and tired of these tricks!! that was a very dumb marketing move with the quad. ain't gonna work with us..

and finally take a look at the poll!! the quad is considered to be in the *250-300* range. NOT MORE THAN THAT!! 

*That's the public demand. you can beat that!!*

*******************************************

*i'm buying from the clubit for $305*

(oops, another lost customer, right, *old*egg?)


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 25, 2007)

375 = g0 stepping quad !!!! here i come


----------



## murdock22 (Jul 25, 2007)

yangster said:


> It's supply and demand. That's the way business works.



agreed, there a business and the point of a business is to make money.


----------



## thesilverlink (Jul 26, 2007)

it would be perfect if they would be for free 

just wait till they will realise octet processors 

then they will sell this ones almost for free.


----------



## butter (Jul 27, 2007)

thesilverlink said:


> it would be perfect if they would be for free
> 
> just wait till they will realise octet processors
> 
> then they will sell this ones almost for free.


 
in other words - wait another year or so?


----------



## Jet (Jul 27, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> 375 = g0 stepping quad !!!! here i come



that's what I was about to say. I'd prolly pay the extra for G0 stepping.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought my E6850 from ZipZoomFly for $302, no problem there. I have it in my possession now, after 2-day Fedex for $2.99 from California!!


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

well i used my preferred account so automatic rush order for free


----------



## butter (Jul 27, 2007)

Jet said:


> that's what I was about to say. I'd prolly pay the extra for G0 stepping.


 
what's go stepping?



INTELCRAZY said:


> I bought my E6850 from ZipZoomFly for $302, no problem there. I have it in my possession now, after 2-day Fedex for $2.99 from California!!


 
what does E6850 have to do with q6600? are they similar? i believe, that quad is like the next generation of CPUs, u know.. like 4 cores.. well more like a couple of dual-cores, but still..


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 27, 2007)

butter said:


> what's go stepping?
> 
> 
> 
> what does E6850 have to do with q6600? are they similar? i believe, that quad is like the next generation of CPUs, u know.. like 4 cores.. well more like a couple of dual-cores, but still..



E6850 was released and newegg should've had there price ~$300 like every other store on the internet. The E6850 and Q6600 are both priced at $266 per 1000 box.


----------



## hermeslyre (Jul 27, 2007)

There are two types of steppings, A revision stepping and a production week stepping. The G0 stepping is a revision stepping that's in reference to the changes done to the chip. A Chip usually starts out at A0 or B0, etc, As time goes on the manufacture will make changes to the chip. A small change will result in A1, the changing of the number. a Large change results in B0, a change of the letter. 

The reason some are going for a dual-core is because the Quad-core is kinda useless at this point. There are no apps or games out that take advantage of the extra cores. The choice is between a CPU that that performs better right now (e6850) or a CPU that will perform better at some unforeseeable point in the future (q6600)


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

g0 = lower stock voltage, lower watt consumption, lower temperature = higher overclock.


----------



## Jet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2extreme-qx6850_13.html#sect0



> Nevertheless, this processor is based on the new G0 stepping and I would like to draw your attention to this particular fact. The thing is that this processor stepping will eventually be used in all quad-core Intel processors thus pushing the maximum temperatures up and typical heat dissipation of some selected models down. This way, Core 2 Quad processors with G0 stepping are not only expected to become cooler and more economical, but also should be able to boast better overclocking potential.


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

if you dont want to hunt for g0 stepping for q6600 go for a q6700 because there is only g0 for q6700.

 sSpec Number:
CPU Speed:
PCG:
Bus Speed:
Bus/Core Ratio:
L2 Cache Size:
L2 Cache Speed:
SL9UM
2.40 GHz
05B
1066 MHz
9.0
8 MB
2.4 GHz
Package Type:
Manufacturing Technology:
Core Stepping:
CPUID String:
Thermal Design Power:
Thermal Specification:
Core Voltage:
LGA775
65 nm
B3
06F7h
105W
62.2°C
1.100V-1.372V




---------------------

 sSpec Number:
CPU Speed:
PCG:
Bus Speed:
Bus/Core Ratio:
L2 Cache Size:
L2 Cache Speed:
SLACR
2.40 GHz
05A
1066 MHz
9
8 MB
2.4 GHz
Package Type:
Manufacturing Technology:
Core Stepping:
CPUID String:
Thermal Design Power:
Thermal Specification:
Core Voltage:
LGA775
65 nm
G0
06FBh
95W
71°C
1.100V-1.372V


----------



## Reneki (Jul 27, 2007)

Or you could just wait, eventually all the b3 steppings will be sold, and only the go shall remain, should happen soon enough.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Jul 27, 2007)

i brought my rig off newegg.com it was actually the same price as tigerdirect since they have it for 300 newegg has it for 340 it cost 30bucks to ship it with td and 10 for newegg so i trust newegg more for rma and i get the quad fan that comes with it : )

evga nforve 680i a1
q6600
2gig ddr2800 ocz sli blackplate heatsinks
pny 8800gts 640mb
700wattocz game stream psu
watercooling -----does this seem like a sweat rig


----------



## Reneki (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice rig indeed, it's gonna do whatever you want it to.  What case are you putting  all that in?


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Jul 27, 2007)

a bad small mid-tower gaming case. its kinda cheap it is the 1 in my picture. i have the watercooling placed in it thank god lol. but it says it supports the size  of this board i believe 12x10 or something close to it it should fit in fine if not im going to cut the on/off button off and have my computer on a crate lol


----------



## maroon1 (Jul 27, 2007)

The Q6600 in newegg is now G0  stepping, thats what they are saying in the customer review

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

is not ALL g0 just lett you know. they mixed b3 with g0. if you go to eggxpert they have some users that got b3 who order their after monday.


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 27, 2007)

How much is the Q6600 selling in the US?

In the Uk it going for about £182.11 (373.106 USD)


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

anywhere between $273(mwave)-599(compusa)


----------



## butter (Jul 27, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> There are two types of steppings, A revision stepping and a production week stepping. The G0 stepping is a revision stepping that's in reference to the changes done to the chip. A Chip usually starts out at A0 or B0, etc, As time goes on the manufacture will make changes to the chip. A small change will result in A1, the changing of the number. a Large change results in B0, a change of the letter.
> 
> The reason some are going for a dual-core is because the Quad-core is kinda useless at this point. There are no apps or games out that take advantage of the extra cores. The choice is between a CPU that that performs better right now (e6850) or a CPU that will perform better at some unforeseeable point in the future (q6600)


 


kof2000 said:


> g0 = lower stock voltage, lower watt consumption, lower temperature = higher overclock.


 
so if i'm not a big lover of overclocking and/or frequent upgrading, then i should buy q6600 i guess? like let it sit and wait till its time comes.. 



xxxalpinexxx80 said:


> i brought my rig off newegg.com it was actually the same price as tigerdirect since they have it for 300 newegg has it for 340 it cost 30bucks to ship it with td and 10 for newegg so i trust newegg more for rma and i get the quad fan that comes with it : )
> 
> evga nforve 680i a1
> q6600
> ...


 
i'm getting pretty much the same rig assembled soon.. 8800gts 320mb tho.. is it A WAY slower? or not really? it's a good franklin cheaper..

or should i just save another hundred, and get a sick 640mb one?



kof2000 said:


> is not ALL g0 just lett you know. they mixed b3 with g0. if you go to eggxpert they have some users that got b3 who order their after monday.


 
make a long story short, what's better?


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

g0 is better whether you oc or not. it will run cooler on stock speed regardless.


----------



## butter (Jul 27, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> g0 is better whether you oc or not. it will run cooler on stock speed regardless.


 
ok, gotcha

now, how can i make sure i'm buying the right one? there was nothing in the specs here

may be the model #? BX80562Q6600


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

you can't tell what you're getting if you buy from newegg. is all about luck. but you can tell without opening the box though but either way newegg takes 15 percent restocking fee so thats out of the question.


----------



## butter (Jul 28, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> you can't tell what you're getting if you buy from newegg. is all about luck. but you can tell without opening the box though but either way newegg takes 15 percent restocking fee so thats out of the question.


 
wait, wait.. i've got 3 questions.

1. how can i tell without opening the box?
2. what is that 15% fee taken for? what is restocking?
3. what's up with that avatar u've got?


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 28, 2007)

there is a serial number on the bar code. 
they charge that much for refund if there is nothing wrong with the item but you want your money back.


----------



## butter (Jul 28, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> there is a serial number on the bar code.
> they charge that much for refund if there is nothing wrong with the item but you want your money back.


 
haha..ok

what if u ask them to check the bar code for you, b4 they actually shipped it out? even for an extra fee? lol 

ur lady face on the left? any reason?


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 28, 2007)

if you read one of the reviews a guy just did that he asked one of the sales guys to give him a g0 when i rma'ed it.


----------



## butter (Jul 28, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> if you read one of the reviews a guy just did that he asked one of the sales guys to give him a g0 when i rma'ed it.


rma?


----------



## heyman421 (Jul 28, 2007)

that's when you prearrange to return something through the mail


----------



## butter (Jul 28, 2007)

> For any one not familiar with this little specification -
> 
> SL9UM means B3 and
> SLACR means G0.
> ...


 
slacr it is..


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Jul 28, 2007)

butter said:


> slacr it is..



I didn't know the g0 worked on 1333FSB....


----------



## butter (Jul 28, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> I didn't know the g0 worked on 1333FSB....


well, it must b better anyways!


----------

